# coilovers



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

hey i just bought these coilovers from ebay ,,just wanting to know if there descent,,i paid like 90$ whats everyones opinion


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

don't expect a smooth riding car after you install it. ebay coilovers are usually cheaply made. i think you shoul've asked around the forums before buying something like that.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

what brand r they?

r they the ebay kind or did u get a steal on some other kind?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Either they were a set of used dropzone coilovers which i've heard mixed reviews about or they were some cheap no name coilovers. I was gonna bid on some ground controls but the seller never replied to my question as to what kind of struts they were for.


----------



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

the brand is R1


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

kamikazekev said:


> *the brand is R1 *


I have these. They're bumpy as hell. I'm most likely gonna get some AGX's though and see if the ride improves.


----------

